# Loose plow



## jonny72888 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hey guys. I have a new xv2. Everything seems to be getting loose as I use it. The step pins, piston pins and the center pin all have a lot more play than it did. Only has about 12 hours of driveways. 

My question is can I replace the step pins with bolts? It looks like I could get the next size up and the would fit. 

As far as the rest of the pins what could be done to "tighten" up the plow. When I come to a stop the whole plow moves. I have a good 4-5in of play out at the end of the plow if I pull and push. Hydrolics are all tight. It's rather annoying.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

If it is new new, it has a warranty, I would take to the dealer and ask them to look at it.

Sounds fishey


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The robotics welder was on a oil break!


----------



## jonny72888 (Feb 1, 2015)

Philbilly2;2115004 said:


> If it is new new, it has a warranty, I would take to the dealer and ask them to look at it.
> 
> Sounds fishey


It's been to the dealer 2 times already for warranty work. Getting sick of it. The issue seems to be where it goes from 1" to 3/4. I'm going to try some washers and if that doesn't work I'll drill out the 3/4 to 1 inch and use a 1in bolt


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Do what you feel. Seems silly to pay for a warranty and choose not to use it... but whatever...


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

The plow shouldn't be moving when you come to a stop. Maybe your truck mount is loose? 

I wouldn't modify a 6 grand plow either. Make the dealer fix it


----------



## jonny72888 (Feb 1, 2015)

Whiffyspark;2115051 said:


> The plow shouldn't be moving when you come to a stop. Maybe your truck mount is loose?
> 
> I wouldn't modify a 6 grand plow either. Make the dealer fix it


No its the step pins. You can see it. It's like the holes are 1/16th to big.


----------



## jonny72888 (Feb 1, 2015)

Philbilly2;2115038 said:


> Do what you feel. Seems silly to pay for a warranty and choose not to use it... but whatever...


They said it was normal when I mentioned it last time it was there. "it's built in play so it doesn't bind" my response was how do loaders operate.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

jonny72888;2115100 said:


> They said it was normal when I mentioned it last time it was there. "it's built in play so it doesn't bind" my response was how do loaders operate.


Do they have another plow assembled in their shop that you can look at to see if the pins are loose on that one too?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Loaders are not plows....remember that.
Huge difference capt Ron.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

dieselss;2115111 said:


> Loaders are not plows....remember that.
> Huge difference capt Ron.


I've never seen a plow move when coming to a stop. Side to side play is normal IMO. If it wasn't it wouldn't follow the surface and everything would bind.

But him saying it moving when stopping doesn't sound right to me. What do you think?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm still not 100% on what pins he's talking about. However. If it's like an ultramount it's made to move (the plow) up and down.
But if he's talking about the plow moving from the pins (left and right angle) then somethings wrong. I'm thinking pictures are in order


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Post a few pics on what you are referring to.


----------



## jonny72888 (Feb 1, 2015)

How do I post pictures from my phone? 

They are the step pins on a Fisher. 

The 1" side is tight the 3/4" side is loose. About a 1/10 to big. Going to look at another plow tomorrow.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Still unsure where these pins go.


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

Upload photos to photobucket and then copy and paste the IMG code here in the message box... If it was me you can either go to a different dealer or contact fisher yourself and see what they can do for you..


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

dieselss;2115137 said:


> Still unsure where these pins go.


Step pins...headgear to push frame pins. All plows have a little play.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Locking pins? 

The ones that lock the plow to the mount?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

What is wrong with play?

If there was no play when the truck goes over uneven ground the plow would lift of the ground (one SIDE or the other) and leave snow behind. you want it to be tight as a loader... buy a loader to plow with and see how well it works.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Without clearance in the holes there will be binding issue and the plow won't articulate on uneven surfaces. 
The holes are probably "punched" rather than drilled in mfg, as the plow is used the rolled edge caused by punching the hole gets coined over and the intended clearance is obtained. 
Unlike plows loaders and hoes have bronze bushings with a slip fit for the pins and require greasing. Also unlike plows loaders are designed to be rigid.

Remember if you start drilling holes larger the dealer/ Fisher will tell you to pound sand if you have issues.

Now who installed the plow and have you checked the torque of all the fasteners.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

4 or 5 inches of play.....really

Make a video and post to youtube.

I'll post pics if you need, pm me.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

1olddogtwo;2115302 said:


> 4 or 5 inches of play.....really
> 
> Make a video and post to youtube.
> 
> I'll post pics if you need, pm me.


YES...

if the plow was rigid what would happen if you plowed the entrance to a driveway

and you enterd the drive at an angle and the driveway has a slope above the road by 4" how would the plow stay on the ground if it was rigid?


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

BUFF;2115236 said:


> Without clearance in the holes there will be binding issue and the plow won't articulate on uneven surfaces.
> The holes are probably "punched" rather than drilled in mfg, as the plow is used the rolled edge caused by punching the hole gets coined over and the intended clearance is obtained.
> Unlike plows loaders and hoes have bronze bushings with a slip fit for the pins and require greasing. Also unlike plows loaders are designed to be rigid.
> 
> ...


X2

when I first bought my current plow, it was very tight. NO slop side to side while lifted and if on the ground and angled, one edge would be off the ground. Over time, its "warn in" and now has some play.


----------



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

Sounds like its broken in.


----------

